# ترحيب حار بالاخ محبة



## My Rock (6 يناير 2006)

*ترحيب حار بالاخ محبة*

رحبوا معي بكل حرارة بالاخ الحبيبي محبة لعودته بعد غيبة

الاخ محبة مشرف رائع و لا يخير على البقية لكن له دزر واشح و فعال في المحاورات و النقاشات الدينية التي هدفنا نشكر الكلمة و التبشير


اليوم رجع فيها الاخ محبة و شخصيا انا طاير من الفرح, فيا ريت كلنا نرحب بيه من جديد لعودته


زغروطة يا ميرنا و جمانة


----------



## ezzzak (6 يناير 2006)

اهلا بعوده الاخ محبه 

وكل سنه والجميع بخير وعيد ميلاد مجيد


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (6 يناير 2006)

كل سنة وانت طيب اخ محبة
واهلا بجد برجعوك


----------



## antoon refaat (6 يناير 2006)

اهلا بالحب وبالاخ محبه الحب وصل والامل حصل 
اهلا  بيك في منتداك الجميل وياريت ومنتمناش انك تبعد تاني عننا
اخوك 
انطون
وربنا معاك يا كيرو


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

*بس كدا يا روك زغروت واحده 10 لشان محبه *:give_rose 


30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30:


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

صحتيني من النوم بالزغرطات تبعك, مشكورة يا ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

*اى خدمه يا روك انفع يعنى *


----------



## blackguitar (8 يناير 2006)

*انتى شغاله فى الموالد ولا ايه يا ميرنا
ههههههههههههههههههه

مرحب بالاخ محبه مع ان للاسف مجتنيش فرصه للتعرف عليه*


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

*بس يا ولد مسمعش صوتك غير لما تطلع من السجن  *


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

هههه مهو خلاص طلعتو انا


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

_*عيب العبد لله دخله تانى *_


----------

